
Ask HN: Haskell ARM Continuous Integration Service - Immortalin
Are there any Haskell CI services for the ARM architecture?
======
exDM69
I'm not aware of ARM architecture CI services for any language but I've seen
people run tests in QEMU on travis-ci. It's not quite the real deal, but it's
a whole lot better than nothing.

I'd imagine having real ARM hardware in a CI service would be a real pain in
the ass compared to just getting CPU time from any cloud provider.

And ARM hardware is really diverse. There are a lot of variants of the CPU and
most of the products are some kind of system-on-chips with a lot of device-
specific software.

If you don't mind the manual maintenance, you can just get a Raspberry Pi or
another ARM machine to run on. You can run a runner for a CI service on it to
get the workflow automated.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Installing Haskell on a Raspberry Pi takes a while, building from source, but
I agree with your answer. Are there prebuilt Haskell packages for the Pi now?
When I looked I couldn't find any.

~~~
exDM69
Cross compile or build dependencies once and install binary tarball for
testing.

Compiling on embedded devices is horribly slow, cross compiling is a much
better work flow.

------
slyzmud
The closest thing I can think you can use is Gitlab CI and use your own runner
in Scaleway. But I dont know an specific service for that.

------
kasbah
I have never heard of anything like this. Seems like using using QEMU in
existing CI services would work but likely at the cost of long setup times.

[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM64/QEMU](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM64/QEMU)

